# LEM electric grinder review



## invader q (Sep 2, 2008)

I had a chance to use the LEM #8 575 watt grinder I mentioned in another thread this weekend.  I'm really impressed.  I didn't run a stopwatch, but I'd guess it only took a couple minutes to process 5lbs of pork butt I had cubed and chilled.  The unit seems well made and dissasembles really easily for cleaning.  I havn't played with the stuffing tube yet, but so far, I'm really pleased.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad you liked it. LEM makes some good grinders I have had one for 4-5 years now.


----------



## meat-man (Sep 2, 2008)

Ya I  bought my smoker and stuffer from LEM  they have good products


----------



## invader q (Sep 3, 2008)

Just got to eat some of the sausage I made.  Soooo good.  I love new toys.


----------



## richtee (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool!  Good luck with the stuffing tho. I find grinders don't do such a good job due to "crushing" the meat again thru the feed screw. But  LEM is good stuff... never used one so maybe they are better.


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 3, 2008)

I think LEM makes very good products. This should be a great grinder, but as has been mentioned, it will be a bear to stuff with. I have a #32 motorized hand grinder, and even with that big of a throat, it still mushes meat and doesn't stuff the best. I got by with it for years, but now that I have a stuffer, I won't look back.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've tried stuffing with several small grinders, even my #22 1hp. Cabela's grinder, and they are too slow to do a good job.  Now, a floor-standing full sized Hobart grinder will spit sausage out faster than you can get a lug under it to catch it.  But, it's made for high speed use.  The stuffer is the ticket.  I've been in some meat shops that had stuffers (motorized, not hand crank) and they did excellent.  But, then, I've been in others where we used the Hobart and it was just as good.  You had a throat about 4 1/2" wide and an auger that pushed it so fast I'd busted more than one aluminum stuffing horn just from the pressure!
But, for home use, you can't beat a handcrank stuffer.  I just stuffed 10lbs. of summer sausage into a hank of 32mm hog casing with my 15lb. stuffer and it did a great job and looked excellent too (as much as summer sausage can, not much separation or variety - just ground chuck and grey from the cure).  Took longer to clean it up than it did to stuff it!  But, it was nice being able to just load it once instead of 2 or 3 times with a 5 lb. stuffer (I used to use a 5lb. one in a real small meat counter I worked for a year or so in a small corner grocery back in the late 60's (69-70).


----------



## realist (Sep 8, 2011)

i just bought the LEM #8 575 watt from Fleet Farm... it's on sale for $88 until the 10th... thought i'd pick it up before the sale ended while i continue to do some research...

when looking for a meat grinder, do i look for watts or horse power? 

with all the options out there and price ranges, it's really overwhelming... $100 is definitely the price range i'm looking at... 

the other model that has caught my eye is that Kitchener #12 Electric Meat Grinder 1/2 HP 350 Watt 110V motor... $99 at northern tool

thanks for any advice


----------



## chefrob (Sep 9, 2011)

lem makes good stuff and stands behind their products.........that being said many have had good luck with northern as well.


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 9, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> I've tried stuffing with several small grinders, even my #22 1hp. Cabela's grinder, and they are too slow to do a good job. Now, a floor-standing full sized Hobart grinder will spit sausage out faster than you can get a lug under it to catch it. But, it's made for high speed use. The stuffer is the ticket. I've been in some meat shops that had stuffers (motorized, not hand crank) and they did excellent. But, then, I've been in others where we used the Hobart and it was just as good. You had a throat about 4 1/2" wide and an auger that pushed it so fast I'd busted more than one aluminum stuffing horn just from the pressure!
> But, for home use, you can't beat a handcrank stuffer. I just stuffed 10lbs. of summer sausage into a hank of 32mm hog casing with my 15lb. stuffer and it did a great job and looked excellent too (as much as summer sausage can, not much separation or variety - just ground chuck and grey from the cure). Took longer to clean it up than it did to stuff it! But, it was nice being able to just load it once instead of 2 or 3 times with a 5 lb. stuffer (I used to use a 5lb. one in a real small meat counter I worked for a year or so in a small corner grocery back in the late 60's (69-70).


*Pops, what kind of stuffer is your handcrank?*

*Thanks, *

*JC*


----------



## couger78 (Sep 9, 2011)

I've had very good success with my 'water cannon' stuffer. It'll hold up to about 12 pounds & stuff casings as fast as you allow it to go! Leaves two hands free to shape the links as well. Quick & easy to clean, too.



















For batches five pounds or smaller, I'll use the sausage attachment that came with the Cabela grinder. Although not even close to being as fast as the cannon, it does alright for the small jobs.


----------



## realist (Sep 9, 2011)

Couger78 said:


> I've had very good success with my 'water cannon' stuffer. It'll hold up to about 12 pounds & stuff casings as fast as you allow it to go! Leaves two hands free to shape the links as well. Quick & easy to clean, too



have any video of your sausage stuffer in action? 

great thread starters by the way couger78... i spent the first hour on the forums oohing and awing at your work


----------



## spec (Sep 10, 2011)

I got a LEM for my bar and grill

.35 HP.with a 25# mixer... I run an average of 50# to 100# of meat thru it a week...With no problems


----------



## realist (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm going to stick with my LEM that I got. Thanks for the info.


----------

